# Mike's cigars online?



## victorf55 (Jan 19, 2011)

Hi guys im new to this Forum thing!

My question is, Has anybody used Mike's cigars Online? are they a good website to purchase cigars online? If anybody can input on this it will be 
appreciated. Thanks


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

victorf55 said:


> Hi guys im new to this Forum thing!
> 
> My question is, Has anybody used Mike's cigars Online? are they a good website to purchase cigars online? If anybody can input on this it will be
> appreciated. Thanks


The ones in Florida yeah there cool used them many times over the years. There own brand of rolled cigars are pretty good as well!


----------



## victorf55 (Jan 19, 2011)

Thanks Tony, I was looking at there site online & it looks like they have the best price on the smokes i am looking to purchase. Ive seen that CI & Famous are some of the best sites online to purchase from but havent heard any comments about Mike's cigar


----------



## victorf55 (Jan 19, 2011)

Thanks Tony, I was looking at there site online & it looks like they have the best price on the smokes i am looking to purchase. Ive seen that CI & Famous are some of the best sites online to purchase from but havent heard any comments about Mike's cigar


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Honestly, I haven't used them, nor have I heard much about them. A guy a met in a bar recommended them to me...I remember I checked out the site, it looked ok, prices looked decent but no better than the places I currently buy from, so I never ordered from them.

This guy had some lousy luck with them a few months ago:
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v.../277715-advise-about-purchase-gone-wrong.html


----------



## victorf55 (Jan 19, 2011)

Woa i dont want to be that guy!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

You can do comparison pricing via Cigar Encyclopedia website and Mikes Cigars is one of the 10 or so sites that they use for comparisons, along with some of the traditional, big boy sites - so that in and of itself tells me they are competitive. I haven't ordered from them but when I have checked their site they seem pretty competitive.


----------



## quincy627 (Jul 2, 2010)

Not sure if you were referring to Cigar Cyclopedia's comparison shopper or not. The web site lost it's sponsor and will no longer be updating info as of 1/7/2011. Bummer.



Oldmso54 said:


> You can do comparison pricing via Cigar Encyclopedia website and Mikes Cigars is one of the 10 or so sites that they use for comparisons, along with some of the traditional, big boy sites - so that in and of itself tells me they are competitive. I haven't ordered from them but when I have checked their site they seem pretty competitive.


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

I've sent them a few email inquiries with no response.

Pity, their Camacho limited Edition bag looked so inviting at that price.


----------



## Carl Bendix (Dec 12, 2007)

victorf55 said:


> Hi guys im new to this Forum thing!
> 
> My question is, Has anybody used Mike's cigars Online? are they a good website to purchase cigars online? If anybody can input on this it will be
> appreciated. Thanks


I ordered a couple of times. Decent prices. Be careful about some of the "deals". At least in one case he isn't selling what he advertises. I, too, have not had my inquiries answered. Guess that's how he does business.


----------



## Stinky (Mar 27, 2006)

Move on. There are better online sites for great cigar deals. See posts above. I used to like Mike's. Things have changed there.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

Have not used Mikes online store as tax and shipping kind of wastes the deals for me. 

Have been in the Bay Harbor store and it is a very good place to visit. It is in an area of high rollers, offers premium cigars and accessories for mostly people who can afford to spend big bucks. That said, I was welcomed just as any other customer and felt comfortable enough to sit, smoke an El Maestro and have coffee in what looks to be an old bank safe.


----------



## Win (Dec 14, 2011)

I used Mike's for years and never had a problem. With more computer time I tend to shop around now. I used to call instead of on line ordering, seems a lot of what was out of stock was held back for "regulars".


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Had a very good experience with Mike's, just this week.


----------



## IBEW (Jan 17, 2009)

I've never tried Mike's, but it may be worth your time to check out Atlantic Cigar's website. They have great prices and fantastic customer service. I buy from them often and never had a problem. One time I bought a few boxes at 1:00 PM and they shipped same day!

Example, Oliva Serie V Churchill Extra (box)
Mike's sells them for $188.53 and Atlantic has them for $142.99


----------



## Damselnotindistress (Aug 7, 2011)

I've ordered from Mikes Cigars for some years now and have NEVER had any issues, difficulties, or anything un-positive whatsoever. I'm on their email mailing list and do receive their hard copy catalogs in the regular mail and some of their sampler specials I just can't pass up. I'd recommend them.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

HEADWEASEL2001 said:


> Although I have purchased many times from Mike's Cigars for over 20+ years, I had recently purchased a package that contained one (1) torch lighter. The package was an upgrade with a higher purchase price.
> When I received the package, I excitedly broke out a cigar, and went to light it with the enclosed torch lighter that was part of the deal. When I pressed the button to start the lighter, an initial sound of butane escaping from the lighter came out, but the flame did not ignite. After several attempts, I could not get the lighter to light nor would any butane come out of the chamber.
> The following day, I decided to contact Mike's Cigars to let them know about the defective lighter. Their response was that I needed to add fluid, and then it would work. I have been using torch lighters for years, and I am familiar with refilling them, and I had often done that with older lighters. There was plenty of butane in the lighter; in fact the lighter was full.
> When I explained to them again that the fuel was not the issue, they returned my complaint with some excuse that because of Federal Regulations, they could not ship lighters with lighter fluid in them. This excuse is a lie. Shipments of lighters with fluid in them are allowed via land, but not air. The USPO will ship lighters with fluid in them as will all other ground shipping companies. Again, I told them the lighter is full of butane, but they insist the lighter is empty. I even offered to send them a picture showing there was fluid in the lighter.
> ...


Glad your first post could be a rant about Mike's.. It is actually illegal to ship filled lighters. I understand that yours has fluid. It happens, shouldn't but it does..

Purge it, refill it with quality fluid, then see if it works.

Quality online retailer.. Thompson's? Really..lol

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)




----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

HEADWEASEL2001 said:


> Although I have purchased many times from Mike's Cigars for over 20+ years, I had recently purchased a package that contained one (1) torch lighter. The package was an upgrade with a higher purchase price.
> When I received the package, I excitedly broke out a cigar, and went to light it with the enclosed torch lighter that was part of the deal. When I pressed the button to start the lighter, an initial sound of butane escaping from the lighter came out, but the flame did not ignite. After several attempts, I could not get the lighter to light nor would any butane come out of the chamber.
> The following day, I decided to contact Mike's Cigars to let them know about the defective lighter. Their response was that I needed to add fluid, and then it would work. I have been using torch lighters for years, and I am familiar with refilling them, and I had often done that with older lighters. There was plenty of butane in the lighter; in fact the lighter was full.
> When I explained to them again that the fuel was not the issue, they returned my complaint with some excuse that because of Federal Regulations, they could not ship lighters with lighter fluid in them. This excuse is a lie. Shipments of lighters with fluid in them are allowed via land, but not air. The USPO will ship lighters with fluid in them as will all other ground shipping companies. Again, I told them the lighter is full of butane, but they insist the lighter is empty. I even offered to send them a picture showing there was fluid in the lighter.
> ...


As has been said, lighters aren't usually shipped with fuel in them. Even if you're correct about ground shipping vs air (and I'm not so sure you are), so what? Why would that be the default? They use all different manners of shipping. Are they supposed make sure the ground shipments are full and the air shipments are empty when the customer can simply fill the lighter when they get it, no matter which method of shipping was used?

And then to start bitching without even trying to comply with the vendor's instructions, well... that's not what Puff is here for. We are not merely an outlet for you to try to take retribution on a vendor. In fact we frown on from tenured members, and downright abhor new members trying to use Puff as their revenge platform on their first post.

But let's say you're right, just for argument's sake, and the lighter is defective. Seems to me that would be on the manufacturer, not the vendor. Bad customer service, you say? Maybe if you followed their instructions first - you know, the same instructions that they must have to explain 10 times a day to idiots who only think their lighter should arrive full? - and then you went back to them to say you tried but it still doesn't work, well then, maybe you would have gotten the response you intended. As it is, you probably got just the level of customer service you asked for!

@*HEADWEASEL2001* - The clock's ticking. I'll wait a little while for a follow-up from you before I delete your post (as I said, vendor bashing is not appreciated here on Puff). Whether you are also deleted depends on the tone of your next post.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

I don't think he's coming back. It appears he merely wanted to use Puff for retribution, not become a contributing member of any consequence. 

I think a temporary suspension is called for here. If he wants to return later he will get the opportunity, but not to use Puff for his own agenda.


----------

